# Any tips on O/U shooting?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a stoger condor over under which i like very much. Unfortunately i have a great deal of trouble shooting the thing accurately. I seem to be very close to the target but always just off. Being that the "experts" give conflicting information a lot of the time I was wondering if you had any tips or tricks which might make me a better shot.

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go out and shoot alot of skeet.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i've been shooting trap but im lucky to hit one, so i really need some place to begin, someplace a little higher than 1


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Militant Tiger

I have the same gun and it took me awhile to get use to shooting it. After quite abit of practice it got alot easier. I like the gun alot.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well since you own it, do you have any problems with a weak stock? you can put a dent in it with your fingernail. i have never seen such a weak stock. oh well thanks for the tip


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes the stock on my gun is weak also but other than that I have not had any other problems. They are a good gun for what they cost. Tiger have you ever looked at stoegers Model 2000?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

actually its odd that you ask that, im planning on getting a deer slug and turkey combo. I looked at the 2000's but its too rich for my blood. im gonna go with a 870 express combo, that is unless you can talk me out of it. also, im going out to shoot my condor again tomorrow so i will tell you how it goes.

Tiger


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Tiger

I have done some research on the Model 2000 and it appears to be a pretty good gun. The only major drawback that I can find on it so far is that you can only shoot 2 3/4 to 3" shells. Personally that does not bother me for if you have birds in close you should not need the 3.5" I would like to get a look at it up close before considering buying it. I checked with a dealer and it would cost around $450. That would be for the synthetic advantage timber.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well i think i've decides on the remington 870 express combo. you cant go wrong with that much experience under their belt


----------

